# Black Tan babies



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

I thought I would pop on a few snaps of Kai's first pet litter of black/tan (and one Grey/tan ?? if thats even a colour :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

They're stunning, i never get many good examples of tans, they're always quite dilute, but yours are gorgeous, could just munch 'em at that puppy fat stage :twisted:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

theyre beautiful  are they perds bubbies? x


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

Thankyou.
Yes they are Perdita and Bolts little lot. A bit of suprise really, I wasn't expecting them all to be black tans 

Debbie


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they really are VERY beautiful and a lot bigger than I thought his "pet" mice would produce, nice one Kai


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

Silver lady has just popped too  16 little wrigglers  She didn't look that big !!!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

16, blimey x :shock:


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

Thats what I thought, poor girl


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Debbie said:


> Silver lady has just popped too  16 little wrigglers  She didn't look that big !!!


GREAT news she finally popped :lol:

She had 14 last time so it was inevitable she would have more this time


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Jeez 16?!? One of my previous does got HUGE, but only gave birth to 10 pinkies even though that is still alot :lol:


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Wow, love the bellies on these guys. I've had a few black tans, but none of them with such rich color. Very pretty.


----------

